# als/of/indien



## jonquiliser

Wat is het verschil tussen deze woorden? Welke ist geschikt en welk geval?

Ik weet niet of je komt.
Als je niet hier bent om drie uur, zou ik alleen gaan.
Indien -> ?

(Alle correcties zijn welkom!)

Salutjes


----------



## Joannes

jonquiliser said:


> Wat is het verschil tussen deze woorden? Welke ist *is* geschikt en *in* welk geval?
> 
> Ik weet niet of je komt.
> Als je niet hier bent om drie uur, zou ik alleen gaan.
> Indien -> ?
> 
> (Alle correcties zijn welkom!)
> 
> Salutjes


 
In the sense of a conjunction of condition, *als* and *indien* are interchangeable. They mean the same and their structural use is the same too. There's only a difference in register: *indien* is more formal; *als* can be used in any register.

*Als je hier niet bent om drie uur, ga ik alleen.*
*Indien je hier niet bent om drie uur, ga ik alleen.* (more formal)

*Of* has little to do with condition. It's a conjunction without much meaning except that it indicates a degree of uncertainty towards the proposition of the clause that it's embedding. Thus it opposes *dat*.

*Ik weet dat jij slim bent.* 'I know (that) you're clever'
*Ik vraag me af of jij slim bent.* 'I wonder whether you are clever.'

PS: Besef net dat ik het net zo goed in het Nederlands kon zeggen, maar bon.


----------



## jonquiliser

Perfect! Je verklaring is erg duidelijk, bedankt!


----------



## Freston

Om het wat moeilijker te maken, 'of' kan ook een voorwaarde uitdrukken.

"Of je komt en gaan we samen, of je komt niet dan ga ik alleen."
 Hier heeft 'of' de betekening van het Engelse 'either, or'. Vergelijk:
"Either you come and we go together, or you don't come and I go alone."


----------



## jonquiliser

Ah ja, dat klinkt bekend! (Especially as I heard many Dutch-speaking people use the same structure when speaking English ) 

Edit: En dank je voor het aanvulling!


----------



## jonquiliser

Nu ik erover nadenk, heb ik ook "moest" gehoord met de bedoeling van "als" (denk ik). Kan dat? Een bijvoorbeeld: moest je verdwalen, bel dan maar. (Het is echt een slecht bijvoorbeeld, maar ik kwam niets anders op...)


----------



## Freston

Moest? Eerder 'mocht', maar dat kan per streek verschillen. Waar ik vandaan kom is het inderdaad goede gewoonte om dat op die manier te zeggen. Mocht je verdwalen, dan kun je bellen.


----------



## jonquiliser

Hmm.. misschien heb ik het dan verkeerd gehoord.. Maar het uitspraak tussen "mocht" en "moest" is toch niet zo klein...  En wat mij nog meer doet twijfelen is dat deze mensen (in het bijzonder sommige) van die ik het hoorde, het vaak zagden op hetzelfde manier in het Engels ("must you...").


----------



## Freston

jonquiliser said:
			
		

> Hmm.. misschien heb ik het dan verkeerd gehoord.. Maar de uitspraak tussen "mocht" en "moest" is toch niet zo klein...  En wat mij nog meer doet twijfelen is dat deze mensen (in het bijzonder sommige) van wie ik het hoorde, het vaak zeiden op hetzelfde manier als in het Engels ("must you...").


Ja in de verte begint het mij te dagen dat ik het eerder gehoord hebt. Volgens mij zei mijn oma dat zo. "Moest je nog koffie?" of "Wil ik nog voor je inschenken?"


----------



## Joannes

jonquiliser said:


> Hmm.. misschien heb ik het dan verkeerd gehoord.. Maar het uitspraak tussen "mocht" en "moest" is toch niet zo klein...  En wat mij nog meer doet twijfelen is dat deze mensen (in het bijzonder sommige) van die ik het hoorde, het vaak zagden op hetzelfde manier in het Engels ("must you...").


 
Je oren hebben je niet bedrogen. *Moest* wordt geregeld zo gebruikt, hier toch. De Big Boss zegt echter dat in het Standaardnederlands alleen *mocht* correct is in deze zin.

*Mocht* is voorzichtiger dan *als*, *indien*, ... ten aanzien van de voorwaarde. (Kan trouwens ook in een *als*-zin voorkomen -- misschien is dat zelfs couranter.)



Freston said:


> Ja in de verte begint het mij te dagen dat ik het eerder gehoord hebt. Volgens mij zei mijn oma dat zo. "Moest je nog koffie?" of "Wil ik nog voor je inschenken?"


 
Maar dat is meteen een heel ander gebruik dat niets met voorwaarde te maken heeft, hé.


----------



## jonquiliser

Aah, dan kan ik rustig blijven, dank je Joannes  En die link was erg interessant!

(Freston, dank je ook voor de correctietjes )


----------

